# Dec 14th Utah All Nissan meet pics



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are the pics from Utah all Nissan meet. Thanks Maxima crew for inviting all other Nissan cars for this meet. It turned out to be the biggest Nissan meet we ever had here in Salt Lake City! We had total of 20 cars (all Nissan) and had great time meeting and cruising!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Clean Custom Turbo Classic and DET powered B14 








Clean and Low U13 Alti. 








Hey Dan, you might need these. 
http://www.fastbrakes.com/pages/kits/maxima.htm


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Utah people just have all the fun.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

nice job maybe next time ill make it again


----------



## PSY (Jun 24, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey that was after he raced me!!


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Didn't someone shoot some video? Where is that posted?


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

there is bit of video, I don't know the guy that shot it personally so I don't know if its up yet. Sucks though because leaving teh park and going up the canyon we got split into two groups and so half of us arent on the video going up lol.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll be joining you once I get this 300ZX I'm looking at. Its the one down at Frist Class Cars. I'm getting it once I sell my truck.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *I'll be joining you once I get this 300ZX I'm looking at. Its the one down at Frist Class Cars. I'm getting it once I sell my truck. *


Right on!


----------



## PSY (Jun 24, 2002)

i hate this board... half the time it doesn't log in right and it pisses me off.... where the hell is that video? merry christmas!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

So when will the next meeting be looks like fun i missed out someone let me know when the next will be thanks


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

playa_for_life said:


> *So when will the next meeting be looks like fun i missed out someone let me know when the next will be thanks *


Just keep an eye on the forums. I don't expect there will be anything for a couple of months, but who knows.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

I was following that blue classic the other day up in Clearfield. It's a good looking car.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

kris said:


> *I was following that blue classic the other day up in Clearfield. It's a good looking car. *


There are a few really nice cars. Have you been coming to the meets? If not, you should. There are a few Infinis that show.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

hell yea i hope more people that have cars other than maximas show up next time so we get more of a variety. , hopefully by that time ill have my new wheels on!


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

kris said:


> *I was following that blue classic the other day up in Clearfield. It's a good looking car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you post on here too? Damn people keep finding the same boards I do.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *Now you post on here too? Damn people keep finding the same boards I do. *


Looks like we have a stalker!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

JZK316 said:


> *Now you post on here too? Damn people keep finding the same boards I do. *



Why don't I remember who you are?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

BigD said:


> *There are a few really nice cars. Have you been coming to the meets? If not, you should. There are a few Infinis that show. *


nah, I wanted to stop by, but I am having a bitch of a time replacing my alternator, and I dont think anyone would have wanted my showing up in my civic. 

Anyone have tips on getting a alternator out?


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

r u a member of g20.net yet? you might search se-r.net and also the g20.net forum, but def become a member of g20.net


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah, I am.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

cool whats your user name?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

kris


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

ahah obviously enough, my bad, what are the specs on your g20?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

Stock motor, hotshot header, some cone filter, GR2 Struts, eibach springs, greddy catback, and thats about it.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

that is sweet looking. where do you live at?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

That's a clean G20. And Your car looks familiar for some reason.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

hey carbon where you been mate, havent seen you online for a long time


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm up in Layton. Maybe it looks familiar because I drive around alot?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

chr0nicg20t said:


> *hey carbon where you been mate, havent seen you online for a long time *


I've been out of town past few weeks. I came back and school started like a day after. Anyway, i hope you all had great holidays.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Your all hippies. kris I'm JZK316 from slcsr.com.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

Ahh, cool.

I finally replaced my alternator yesterday while it was warm.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

> I was following that blue classic the other day up in Clearfield. It's a good looking car.


That would be my car, and thanks for the compliment. We should of raced. All I have is a intake and exhaust. hehehe


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

haha too bad your bio tells it all


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Damn, I've been bamboozled!!!


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

ahah


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Meet, this Sunday, july 10, 4:00 pm, liberty park (900 S 700 E) north end. Everyone welcome :thumbup:


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I wont be there but I will be at the next Utahsr20s.com meet. Even you non-Sr20 owners came come if you want. DEtails will be on www.utahsr20s.com


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I couldn't find anything on the website, but there's another meet going and we're expecting it to be big at rice eccles on the 30th at 4:00pm, and any details about the UtahSR20s meet?


----------

